# Lyft is 90% ghetto and garbage



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

_in my market_ Lyft is 90% ghetto and garbage. Average ping is 15 minutes away. My acceptance rate is usually below 5% because I am just picking through all the $2.62 turds looking for cherries. Uber is king here.


----------



## Stanleyonset (Jan 24, 2019)

What city?


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I think it's primarily where you drive.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

The average Lyft customer in my area is a Lyft customer because they have been banned from Uber. 
I have had pings as far away as 45 miles on Lyft.
Lyft has never offered me an incentive to drive.

I can confidently say I will never give another Lyft ride. The app isn't even on my phone any longer.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Uber is king here


Are you for real?
It's the same pile of steaming 💩
Just from a different anus!


----------



## StOOber (Mar 19, 2016)

But tell me, I really want to know how you drive with the pointy white hood on? Or are you a Lyft/Uber horse driver? Racist stupid pricks all over the road I see here. Or is everyone *****ing here from the uneducated low class south?



Rideshare Dude said:


> _in my market_ Lyft is 90% ghetto and garbage. Average ping is 15 minutes away. My acceptance rate is usually below 5% because I am just picking through all the $2.62 turds looking for cherries. Uber is king here.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

StOOber said:


> But tell me, I really want to know how you drive with the pointy white hood on? Or are you a Lyft/Uber horse driver? Racist stupid pricks all over the road I see here. Or is everyone *****ing here from the uneducated low class south?


This is pretty much just common general 
knowledge and doesnt seem to have 
anything to do with geography Rock...


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

StOOber said:


> But tell me, I really want to know how you drive with the pointy white hood on? Or are you a Lyft/Uber horse driver? Racist stupid pricks all over the road I see here. Or is everyone *****ing here from the uneducated low class south?


Why are you assuming the color of the ghetto people? Racist?


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

IDK about "ghetto" b/c of racial implications but I can confirm that Lyft IS 100% garbage. Don't know where you came up with 90%... must be you are giving them the benefit of the doubt?


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

StOOber said:


> But tell me, I really want to know how you drive with the pointy white hood on? Or are you a Lyft/Uber horse driver? Racist stupid pricks all over the road I see here. Or is everyone *****ing here from the uneducated low class south?


There are more poor white people than any other racial class in the US.

So thus there are more white gettos than any other.

And yes Lyft is the bottom of the barrel type trips.


----------



## StOOber (Mar 19, 2016)

Rampage said:


> Why are you assuming the color of the ghetto people? Racist?


The very next post the knuckle dragging maga fool thought his point wasn’t clear enough and said outright he was referring to black passengers. So eat it.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

StOOber said:


> The very next post the knuckle dragging maga fool thought his point wasn’t clear enough and said outright he was referring to black passengers. So eat it.


Sure, sissy. Go save another poor person of color, so you feel like a hero. It’s all about you, champ.


----------



## StOOber (Mar 19, 2016)

Sissy eh? Is that a fearful homophobe I smell? Funny how the men who immediately characterize other men as homosexual are in fact secretly in love with the D and want the touch of a man so badly, to dangle his sweaty meat globes on his face is all he can think of when he’s alone with a male passenger.
Bigots, racists, KKK folks just love that MAGA hat too I would wager. You think you’re better than a black man but how do you compare a sad little pile of human (?) waste to anything else but it’s equivalent?


Rampage said:


> Sure, sissy. Go save another poor person of color, so you feel like a hero.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

StOOber said:


> Sissy eh? Is that a fearful homophobe I smell? Funny how the men who immediately characterize other men as homosexual are in fact secretly in love with the D and want the touch of a man so badly, to dangle his sweaty meat globes on his face is all he can think of when he’s alone with a male passenger.
> Bigots, racists, KKK folks just love that MAGA hat too I would wager. You think you’re better than a black man but how do you compare a sad little pile of human (?) waste to anything else but it’s equivalent?


It must be hard seeing everything as an -ism. You should write gay Hallmark cards. 😉😂

It was disturbing reading your stereotypes of blacks as ghetto thugs, and gays as sexual deviants right after your declaration of wokeness! Try to see people as individuals. It will open your way of thinking.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Rideshare Dude said:


> _in my market_ Lyft is 90% ghetto and garbage. Average ping is 15 minutes away. My acceptance rate is usually below 5% because I am just picking through all the $2.62 turds looking for cherries. Uber is king here.


I've never been laid in Uber but in Lyft I had some ghetto superstar bed. 1 ghetto white girl and 2 minority ladies. They weren't drunk type but smoked mj and I smoked HHC with them.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Rideshare Dude said:


> _*in the vast majority of markets*_ Lyft is 90% ghetto and garbage. Average ping is 15 minutes away. My acceptance rate is usually below 5% because I am just picking through all the $2.62 turds looking for cherries. Uber is king here.


FTFY.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Donatello said:


> FTFY.


Minneapolis is becoming Lyft city. Even Mall of America had Lyft lounges and pickups. I feast well with Lyft.


----------



## StOOber (Mar 19, 2016)

You think you’re clever but no.




Rampage said:


> It must be hard seeing everything as an -ism. You should write gay Hallmark cards. 😉😂
> 
> It was disturbing reading your stereotypes of blacks as ghetto thugs, and gays as sexual deviants right after your declaration of wokeness! Try to see people as individuals. It will open your way of thinking.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

StOOber said:


> The very next post the knuckle dragging maga fool thought his point wasn’t clear enough and said outright he was referring to black passengers. So eat it.


I'm not defending anyone being a racist* but @Rideshare Dude had one post, the thread starter in March, then nothing since.

The thread was dormant until 18 hours ago when you resurrected it. 


*Should’nt need to say this but racism is bad. Period. By anyone unto anyone.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

New2This said:


> I'm not defending anyone being a racist* but @Rideshare Dude had one post, the thread starter in March, then nothing since.
> 
> The thread was dormant until 18 hours ago when you resurrected it.
> 
> ...


This dude thinks everything is racist which diminishes actual racism.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Rampage said:


> This dude thinks everything is racist which diminishes actual racism.


Well if the dude met me then they would know what racism truly tis I tell ya!

FYI: Everyone and I mean Everyone is insane, inane and racist, so live in reality and stop screaming about things that those like me do not care about and this was directed at the person I am responding to but to the Woke that cry about being called him and her…


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Well if the dude met me then they would know what racism truly tis I tell ya!
> 
> FYI: Everyone and I mean Everyone is insane, inane and racist, so live in reality and stop screaming about things that those like me do not care about and this was directed at the person I am responding to but to the Woke that cry about being called him and her…


those like me

Who would that be exactly? 

And you sir are a hater 

That is what racism is

You enjoy walking around with your heart's mind spirit and soul filled with hate, then go ahead and be my guest 👊💯💋🙏🙏🙏


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Ms.Doe said:


> those like me
> 
> Who would that be exactly?
> 
> ...


Yeah, and you claimed in another thread you put me on ignore, so what is your issue today?

Wait, do I need your woke approval before I write something?

If so, well I ain’t waiting for it!

So if you found what I wrote to be racist then please tell on me and have the woke crowd punish me because seriously I do not care what you think of me.

Now go scream “ racist “ at every white guy you see.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Ms.Doe said:


> those like me
> 
> Who would that be exactly?
> 
> ...


Also I bet you would have filed a complaint against me for not taking this Mother ( she was Black ) and her toddler because she didn’t have a car seat 💺 for the toddler.

You would have demanded I risk the kid life because of the mother bad parenting and tell me I just did it because she was Black.

So let get something straight and let me explain that I hate all humans with the same amount of hatred, so if you think your skin color matter to me, well it does not because a White Meth Head is as worthless to me as anyone else!

Hell, ask me my opinion about the pretentious rich society and you will realize I just hate humanity!


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

StOOber said:


> You think you’re clever but no.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Yeah, and you claimed in another thread you put me on ignore, so what is your issue today?
> 
> Wait, do I need your woke approval before I write something?
> 
> ...


Whatever playa


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Also I bet you would have filed a complaint against me for not taking this Mother ( she was Black ) and her toddler because she didn’t have a car seat 💺 for the toddler.
> 
> You would have demanded I risk the kid life because of the mother bad parenting and tell me I just did it because she was Black.
> 
> ...


WTFE


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Anubis said:


> I've never been laid in Uber but in Lyft I had some ghetto superstar bed. 1 ghetto white girl and 2 minority ladies. They weren't drunk type but smoked mj and I smoked HHC with them.
> 
> View attachment 677416


Totally believable because of the picture. 😀


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Ms.Doe said:


> Whatever playa


There is something seriously wrong with you and I bet when you see a white driver for any gig platform you scream “ Racist “…

Truthfully, I bet you scream racist when you see White clouds.

Those like me don’t care what you think and I make money no matter what, so your opinion doesn’t matter and probably in real life you are laughed at daily…


Ms.Doe said:


> WTFE


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Afghanistan banana stand.

Show me the money, now give me the money.

Afghanistan banana stand


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

I have no problem picking up there , however some people living behavior is bad. They throwing trash in this living hood. I never understand this type of Culture.


----------

